# Problemi con KNetworkManager e WEP

## canduc17

Ho seguito questa guida su NetworkManager ed ho installato (con la flag USE gnome attiva):networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823, knetworkmanager-0.2_p20070831 (perchè ho kde),dhcp-3.0.3-r9 (perchè con dhcp-3.1.0 dice la guida che non funziona).Se provo a collegarmi al mio access point senza cifratura ci riesco senza problemi, se utilizzo una cifratura WEP (come faccio di solito, anche se non è un gran che) non và...

Quando cerco di connettermi al mio access point casalingo con cifratura WEP, l'access point viene visto da KNetworkManager: mi fà vedere l'essid...

Clicco sul mio essid, giustamente mi chiede la chiave di cifratura, la inserisco (dopo aver selezionato il tipo di cifratura come Esadecimale 104 bit/WEP 40: mi sembra la più sensata visto che la mia chiave sono 10 cifre esadecimali...ma anche con gli altri tipi non và...) e la procedura di connessione si blocca sempre al 28%, quando l'operazione in corso è

```
Fase di attivazione: Configurazione del dispositivo in corso.
```

Non capisco perchè non vada: prima di usare KNetworkManager, con la triade di comandi

```
iwconfig eth1 essid MIOESSID

iwconfig eth1 key **********

dhcpcd eth1
```

mi connettevo senza problemi. E la chiave che digitavo era la stessa di quella che ora provo a mettere in KNetworkManager.

L'errore che riporta dopo qualche secondo:

```
The connection could not be enstablished. Please verify your settings and try again.
```

Qualche suggerimento (oltre che passare a WPA)?

----------

## Tigerwalk

ciao,

strano, è stato di una facilità unica. Anch'io uso WEP e per la connessione, ASCII 104 bit/WEP 40 perchè con le altre non funziona. Ho solo rimosso dal runlevel di default i due script relativi a eth0 ed eth1, senza cancellare i file in /etc/init.d/ come diceva la guida, ho aggiunto NetworkManager al runlevel default e basta! Se riesci a connetterti senza cifratura, comunque il problema è la codifica della chiave, usa quella che ti ho indicato e dovrebbe andare!

Saluti!

----------

## darkmanPPT

anche io uso WEP 40.. 

e funziona

----------

## canduc17

Io non posso usare ASCII 104 bit/WEP 40: se dal menù a tendina lo seleziono, il tasto connetti diventa grigio e non posso più utilizzarlo!

Ho provato anche ad avviare knetworkmanager da root, ma fà la stessa cosa...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Io non posso usare ASCII 104 bit/WEP 40: se dal menù a tendina lo seleziono, il tasto connetti diventa grigio e non posso più utilizzarlo!
> 
> Ho provato anche ad avviare knetworkmanager da root, ma fà la stessa cosa...

 

In effetti, la mia chiave WEP è di 13 caratteri! Hai modo di usare la chiave in ASCII?

----------

## darkmanPPT

scusa..

ho sbagliato a capire.. io uso crittazione WPA.. ho sbagliato  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> (perchè con dhcp-3.1.0 dice la guida che non funziona)

 

con la ultima stabile non è più vero. Funziona benissimo

----------

